# Species and Personalities



## Rilvor (Nov 11, 2007)

I have noticed that in species in the fur fandom, certain personality traits seem to be recurring in these species, certain similarities to the personality traits of the people that choose these species. I have my own gatherings from this which I will withhold for now, those reading this thread, here is what I want you to do. I want you to think of every species that you've noticed certain recurring personality traits in, for example:

Species X: I've noticed blahblah often appears in this species, thisNthat,blah,ect.ect.


Go!


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, Im thoroughly confused 

It seems like to me that people think that being a loner makes a wolf similar to you.
Aren't wolves pack animals?


----------



## Emil (Nov 11, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> Ok, Im thoroughly confused
> 
> It seems like to me that people think that being a loner makes a wolf similar to you.
> Aren't wolves pack animals?



Yes, thats why they say "lone wolf" Because it is something strange and out of the norm. Its not so much they are calling you a wolf, as they are calling you weird =3


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

Funny you should mention this.  I went to a local furmeet last saturday, and one of the people there actually pegged me as a wolf fur before I said what I was or even what my online alias was.

As for the topic, I've only ever met like 6 other furs irl, and even then it was only ever once or twice, so I can't really answer that question...at least not without more interaction with other furs.


----------



## Satoshi (Nov 11, 2007)

Makes sense to me :U
I guess I'll use my animals I make for my character

Like cats: lazy, uncaring towards other...assholes :)
xD

Pandas: Uhm..lazy..yet have a cute simple mind. Yet! They'll kick your ass if you come near them D: 

..wow. :c


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 11, 2007)

it doesn't have to be real life people


----------



## Icarus (Nov 11, 2007)

Imo dragons are reptilian life-forms.

Lizards are:  Lazy, territorial, compulsive, aggressive, lazy, sometimes passive, voracious, easygoing, obsessive, and lazy.
Taht's meh 
(I've also noticed the difference of sexual drives with those who are more reptilian-esque (ex. wanting a submissive mate).  But that's another story)


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

hmmm...aight then, I'll bite.  Still don't think I'm very good at this though.

Imo, Wolf furs tend to be a little more reserved, while Foxes and Otters seem to be more carefree furs.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay then.

Wolves can run the gamut from what I've experienced (since they're like 80% of the fandom).
Dragons are generally douchebags.
Bats run the gamut to a degree, but are usually people with 'wacky (read as disturbing)' fetishes outside of furry or are goths (+fetishes mentioned prior).
Foxes - porn/sex.
Otters - same as above, +3x amount of stuff featuring balls touching.


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Nov 11, 2007)

well, I am a fox yay for that, but I dont really think that the animal you choose repesent you who you are, then my whole career would be a loss of time (psychology), in a survey: which animal are you XD...oh well back to the point, sometimes, I am lazy, solitarie, more like a cat, but Ii dont like to think of my like  a cat...so there a fox XD...as a fact, in Irl, the people, know that I am a fox hahahaha, and well, its cool to be accepted, as the thing you want to be...


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 11, 2007)

I've always wondered where people got the idea to associate foxes with sex. I can see where the sly/witty fox stereotypes come from, but as for being overly sexually active, it just doesn't make sense. Real foxes are lucky if they do it even once a year.

As far as fox furry personalities go, I've met so many (online of course) that it's tough to make one single generalization to cover them. From my observations nearly 1/4 of furries are foxes, 1/4 are wolves, followed by felines, dragons then the rest.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 11, 2007)

PyroVulpine said:
			
		

> I've always wondered where people got the idea to associate foxes with sex. I can see where the sly/witty fox stereotypes come from, but as for being overly sexually active, it just doesn't make sense. Real foxes are lucky if they do it even once a year.
> 
> As far as fox furry personalities go, I've met so many (online of course) that it's tough to make one single generalization to cover them. From my observations nearly 1/4 of furries are foxes, 1/4 are wolves, followed by felines, dragons then the rest.



If you're referring to mine, I thought Rilvor was referring to recurring personalities in people who have fursona(e) of a given species.


----------



## Defuret (Nov 11, 2007)

Weasel: brains over brawn, mixes work with play. 

That's me.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright, well I'll get down to my observations from what I've seen.

Dragons often are: Hyper competitive, often have ego issues, hyperactive, are often more heavily into sexual aspects of things (especially the fur fandom), more prone to spirituality

Wolves often are: Too difficult to discern specifics due to the large number

Foxes are often: Also a bit difficult due to the large number, but I have observed a tendency for emotional problems.

Bats are often: vitriolic in personality, a bit more withdrawn than other furs, although I have noted bats who are polar opposites, being a bubbly, hyper type.

Felines are often: I have noticed a tendency for feline furs to be a bit sardonic, some more than others


and this is all I have at the moment


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 11, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> If you're referring to mine, I thought Rilvor was referring to recurring personalities in people who have fursona(e) of a given species.


I wasn't accusing you particularly since your statement does seem to hold some truth. I was just stating that in general that _is_ how people see fox furries, and I don't agree with that view.


----------



## Oni (Nov 12, 2007)

Well,

When I was younger I made relations which connected certain traits/elements/properties to certain animals.

I was/am fond to: 
- intelligence
- power
- beauty
- treasure(expensive or powerful ornate things)
- formalwear
- combat/action
- deadly precision
- exotic/erotic things
- grace/elegance


Below are my simple narcissistic animal-trait/concept relations:

*Dragons <----> Power, Intelligence, Beauty, Treasure.*

From what I have read and seen, I noticed some dragons tend to be very intelligent mythological creatures, which tend to collect treasure and place it in giant vaults which they live in. The dragons I have seen and read about also tend to control people through verbal persuasion, fear, and sheer physical power.
(-Shadowrun series book references- The dragons Dunkelzahn(sp) and Lofwyr were dragons who controlled and influenced the world, in human form, via might and verbal persuasion)


*Foxes <-----> Intelligence, Formalwear, Sexy/Sly Persuasion*

Actual foxes, from my understanding, are supposed to be intelligent creatures which are known to outsmart or outmaneuver(that is not a real word fyi) their hunters. In movies they tend to be the suave enchanting creatures which arouse or persuade others by using their erotic and sexy wit, voice, and careful wording. I've always seen foxes wearing formalwear and acting like the gentlemen from the past. Polite, Intelligent, Tasteful, and Pleasant.


*Felines <-----> Deadly Precision, Beauty, Grace/Elegance*

Felines, to me, are things of beauty which have sharp claws, sharp teeth, and fast reactions, all of which they use to deal with their daily situations. Honestly a large feline is something which I would not want to be in combat with.


----------------------------------

I combined all three species and made my character Oni which is a representation or a personification of me. ^.^

The above relations are very general and I am not setting guidelines for others. They are merely my thoughts about the similarities of traits/concepts and animals.


And on a side note:

The coolest person in the world is the guitarist who is wearing orange in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FZHNqiDuSA


----------



## Triad Fox (Nov 12, 2007)

Foxes: If they really do have the "fox vibe", they'll be hyper and crazy, sometimes sexual.  If they're smart, they should use psychoactive plants and drugs. Otherwise, they are usually just people not original enough to think of being something else.

Wolves: Like to think they're spiritual, and go out and buy a ton of American Indian stuff, and very occasionally know the story behind what it is they're getting.

Dragons: Batshit insane. Sometimes like to "fly" off of stairs. 

Bears: Gay men with girth.

As for the rest of you, I don't fucking know.


----------



## Esplender (Nov 12, 2007)

Triad Fox said:
			
		

> Bears: Gay men with girth.



I'm relieved I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 12, 2007)

kitsunekotaro said:
			
		

> well, I am a fox yay for that, but I dont really think that the animal you choose repesent you who you are, then my whole career would be a loss of time (psychology), in a survey: which animal are you XD...oh well back to the point, sometimes, I am lazy, solitarie, more like a cat, but Ii dont like to think of my like  a cat...so there a fox XD...as a fact, in Irl, the people, know that I am a fox hahahaha, and well, its cool to be accepted, as the thing you want to be...



Owmiegawd! a real fox? kidding me? :shock:, Over here it wouldnt matter if anybody would see my furry drawings or whatever.. all they see is an animal looking like a human. and almost all off them like it, I don't really see myself as an animal or something. i just love animals, and animals love me >.<

(Cats are nasty bitches)


----------



## Emberlyn (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a wide variety of experience with all types of furs IRL, so I'm going to kick up the notch here:

Foxes: I find there's two personality types. There's the cheerful, friendly, intelligent and will do anything to please you type... and there's the silly, sometimes hyper, very intelligent and definitely tricksters. If they aren't, usually I find they weren't creative enough to think of anything else, and later on they change their species after they become more comfortable with the fandom.

Wolves: Two types. "Packmembers" who are extremely social, good at networking and get along with just about anyone and the classic "Lone wolf", very quiet, usually you have to approach them, keep to themselves, etc. However, some of these lone wolf types again, are just too uncreative to think of anything else to relate with and will change later on, or just be boring. XD

Domestic Dogs: Cheerful, bubbly, loves to socialize. Always huge dog lovers.

Big Cats: Laid back, friendly though not "social" types. However if you get on their bad side they can become extremely concieted, self-centered and just plain nasty. I've also noticed they don't really give new things a chance. Ever. Either they like it or they don't.

Small cats or domestic cats: See above, though they tend to be extremely unique individuals and focused on their passions and goals on life more than larger cats.

Horses: Obsessed with size =P Sadly enough. Extremely arrogant and usually self-centered, though they can be playful, friendly and generous to those they let in their circle of friends.

Ponies: Silly, playful, much more generous and giving than horses, and definitely disagree with the size issue. Pretty much obsessed with being  small, cute usually submissive. They can still be very arrogant and argumental though.

Unicorns: Quiet, peaceful, laid back. Often artistic or huge art lovers. They can have fiery tempers but only if there's a good reason.

Hyenas: Loud, boisterous, silly, crazy. Very fun oriented, often not very concerned with getting ahead. Great to be around if you're on their good side, not at all fun to be around if you're on their bad side.

Dragons: Two types, there's a bad type and an "okay" type. Type 1: Arrogant, selfish, fickle people =P Type 2: Grovelling, sometimes extremely social and hyper to the point of being irritating, tryubg to please everyone way too much, extremely into whatever interests they have and their own life. Both very picky about friendships and they see things their way and their way only. This is one reason why I changed to what I am today, and never got along with most other dragons at all.

Gryphons/Griffons: Extremely friendly, will bend over to please you even if they can't stand you. Very quiet about what they actually dislike, always agree even if they don't really think the way you do. Hard to understand or please because they are like this.

Birds: Very much into being attractive and looking good at all times, though they still put themselves down even if they are flawless. Way too worried about what others think of them, so they can be brown nosers or flirts quite often.

Skunks: Really nice and kind , always trying to help others, though usually down on themselves, though they are quiet about it when it's appropriate. Very genuine people who are good at gauging others emotions. Great friends.

Raccoons: Usually weird, quirky individuals who take a while to get close to. If they decide they don't like you, you're done. Sometimes a lot like skunks, though. 

Bears: Almost always large IRL. I do know a few exceptions. Most of the bears I know are super friendly and very social, though hard to get close to because of the amount of friends they have.

Giant Pandas: Hyper, silly and flighty. Choosy about friendships, but when you've made a friend of one... they are there for life. <3

Lapines (or more commonly known as bunnies): Meek and shy, though playful and fun to be around if you know them well. Often quite artistic or into some form of art. A favorite choice for submissive people. XD

I'd do more but I'm actually getting bored of this. XD


----------



## codewolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Emberlyn said:
			
		

> <SNIP>


i definately have to agree with you on this 



			
				Emberlyn said:
			
		

> Wolves: Two types. "Packmembers" who are extremely social, good at networking and get along with just about anyone and the classic "Lone wolf", very quiet, usually you have to approach them, keep to themselves, etc. However, some of these lone wolf types again, are just too uncreative to think of anything else to relate with and will change later on, or just be boring. XD


there is also the kind that is a blend of the two above depending on the situation, i shall use myself as an example for this one (however i have seen it in many other wolves within the fandom) i can be a packmember when i am in a group, or want to be in a group, however i can also be the 'lone wolf' type, if i want to be alone, then i will be quiet and hidden, and woe-betide anyone that disturbs my personal space.


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 12, 2007)

Emberlyn said:
			
		

> Hyenas: Loud, boisterous, silly, crazy. Very fun oriented, often not very concerned with getting ahead. Great to be around if you're on their good side, not at all fun to be around if you're on their bad side.



if i had a fursona that would be it. instead i dump those traits, on my character max.. and tyler. aha.


i don't know why but when i talk to ppl with a dog fursona i think of them as advice giving and kind of the middle man.

anyone have a sloth fursona?


----------



## Kinday (Nov 12, 2007)

In my ignorance (warning something stupid is coming.)â€¦.



Just from researching the fandom, it seems people pick species based on admired traits rather than shared traits.

I donâ€™t know any furies iRL but I know two guyâ€™s that are obsessed with Native American culture, and wolfs. They both seem solitary and brooding, not at all like their favorite animal.

Do you think thatâ€™s a bit of an unfair assumption?


----------



## codewolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Kinday said:
			
		

> In my ignorance (warning something stupid is coming.)â€¦.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its fair for most, however there are a few that pick their animal on shared traits, for example a wolf can be both solitary aswell as a pack member, can be loyal to a fault, has an agressive streak and many other attributes that i myself percieve i have.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

The real reason wolves are so hard to pin down isn't because of our numbers. Numbers never stopped anyone else from being stereotyped. It's because we are just that diverse, and the only thing we tend to have in common is that we recognize that there are certain personality traits wolves of similar rank tend to share.

codewolf is right about the loyalty part at least, although for my part, I'm trying to selectively curb those protective instincts as it becomes more and more apparent that most of my fellow humans aren't part of my wolf pack as much as imbred Omega dog bitches who need a master more than a leader. The two are not at all the same thing.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 12, 2007)

Emberlyn said:
			
		

> Gryphons/Griffons: Extremely friendly, will bend over to please you even if they can't stand you. Very quiet about what they actually dislike, always agree even if they don't really think the way you do. Hard to understand or please because they are like this.



The only exception I know to this is 2 Gryphon


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 12, 2007)

Emberlyn said:
			
		

> Skunks: Really nice and kind , always trying to help others, though usually down on themselves, though they are quiet about it when it's appropriate. Very genuine people who are good at gauging others emotions. Great friends.
> 
> Raccoons: Usually weird, quirky individuals who take a while to get close to. If they decide they don't like you, you're done. Sometimes a lot like skunks, though.



That seems pretty dead-on to me, but then again, I might be saying something else if anything you'd said was less than flattering to skunks and/or raccoons...

I chose a skunk-coon hybrid for a number of reasons. First off, I love the smell of skunk. LOVE IT. Second off, when I first started drawing anthro/furry figures, the character that came out most often looked like either a skunk or a raccoon. And both species are native to my area of the U.S... Finally, I did take some personality considerations into account. To me, it seems like skunks and raccoons often fly under the radar in the furry community. There aren't as many of them, and as a group they are heard from a lot less than, say, dragons foxes and wolves. IRL, both are considered pests and have a bad public images, even though they're usually misunderstood. And they don't have any type of great power, they're just average critters. So there's all of that.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 12, 2007)

Emberlyn said:
			
		

> <snip>


Good list there. I suppose that would make me more of a "type A" fox by your definition. Though I could be seen as a feline quite often too.



			
				Kinday said:
			
		

> Just from researching the fandom, it seems people pick species based on admired traits rather than shared traits.


This is definitely one of those statements that will apply to some, but not others. Speaking of myself here (I'm beginning to look quite self-centred in this thread now), I like to think that I fit in with the intelligent/sly/witty fox stereotypes but would like to be more like the hyper/sexual/seductive stereotypes.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> ... although for my part, I'm trying to selectively curb those protective instincts .....



ahh but theyre what makes me.....well.....me, i mean if a friend was to be hurt or threatened then i would have no problem going through the circles of hell to help.


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 12, 2007)

i know my first fursona was an arctic wolf and then i noticed there were so many. let's see i agree that wolves are very loyal and usually very friend or family oriented*mirrors real life*. i noticed that alot of guys are wolves, suually IRL they are average wieght guys that look up to the wolf cause of they're strength* i use to date a werewolf wannabe*not to say women arn't wolves too. the female wolves tend to be more artistic, spiritual. and i may be wrong about some things so please forgive me.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 12, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Dragons are generally douchebags.



Ok then, well, f*ck you too.
:lol:


...
Why so much dragon haet?


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because even furries need scapegoats?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said I was trying, not necessarily getting very far with it. I constantly stick my neck out for people who don't deserve it, who have no intention of ever doing the same for me and even tell me as much because their fear of their "master" is greater than their love for their packmates.

But no fucking wonder wolves are an endangered species.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention this.  I went to a local furmeet last saturday, and one of the people there actually pegged me as a wolf fur before I said what I was or even what my online alias was.
> 
> As for the topic, I've only ever met like 6 other furs irl, and even then it was only ever once or twice, so I can't really answer that question...at least not without more interaction with other furs.




Well no offense, but if you peg a furry as a 'wolf fur' you got a 50% chance of being right. Wolves are incredibly common. They could form their own fandom and they'd still be huge.


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

TheSkunkCat said:
			
		

> Atariwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I should have mentioned that he actually analyzed me for a while during the meet and came to that conclusion.

Still, you're right


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> TheSkunkCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure am! Cause I'd like to see him analyze one of those rare types who got a Genet, Civet, Quoll or other species not just everyone might have heard of for an avatar.

I can just see it.

*Wolf!* Nope.
*Fox!* Nope.
*Dragon!* Nope.
*Tiger!* Nope.
*Rabbit!* Nope.
*Lion?* Nope.
*Panther??* Nope.
*Uh... Jackal?* Nope.
*You must be a regular Cat then!* Nope.
*Okay, you must not be a furry!*

I can so see that.


----------



## Emberlyn (Nov 13, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to be a dragon, don't forget, and I still love them. I just feel that people who choose them as their fursonas/characters, what have you, do it for the wrong reasons I suppose =)


----------



## Leasara (Nov 13, 2007)

Emberlyn said:
			
		

> <snip>
> Unicorns: Quiet, peaceful, laid back. Often artistic or huge art lovers. They can have fiery tempers but only if there's a good reason.
> <clip>



I've never encountered another unicorn, so I didn't know if there were any, but that's me pretty much spot on.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I'm like a stereotypical fox. I'm shy, yet I can be quite sociable sometimes, it's a little hard for me to trust new people. I'm normally kinda uptight, but take me to a party and I'll relax  And yus, I are a horny bastard >>


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 13, 2007)

I wonder where us Dinosauria fit into the grand scheme of things?
I like hunting, lying in the sun, reading, quiet times, having a good wrestle, and eating meat.


----------



## Emberlyn (Nov 13, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> Emberlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the unicorns I know are like that, I quite like unicorns actually XD I also find they tend to be really good advice givers.

As for Dinosaurs (The Red Raptor): All the ones I know are really good people. I quite like dinos =)


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 13, 2007)

-


----------



## Kajet (Nov 13, 2007)

But what do you say about the people whose fursona changes often, or is a seemingly random collection of genetic material from several different species?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't think I fit the dragon stereotype at all.    I definitely don't try to manipulate people.  I'm usually pretty laid back unless you piss me off, I'm almost never competitive.  I considered a dragon as more of one seeking knowledge.


----------



## Zha'krisstol (Nov 13, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do so many furs loathe dragons? First it was humans and now furs? Bah!


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

and what about dolphins waht are there personanality? *thinks to myself hope it's good.* cause both my sister and my best friend in real life love dolphins*along with me. dolphins are our favorite animal. and this is me, my friend and sis's personality, intelligent, friendly,easy to talk to,interested in different things, and kinda childish. LOL


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 14, 2007)

I actually don't think species and personality really have any significant correlation between them in furry. Mostly because I find that most furries actually DON'T know more then average about animals. (Nor are they more active in animal welfare on average.)  Alot never heard of more exotic and less commonly known species, and few know more then the average person knows about animal behaviour.

Now don't get me wrong, there's some who do know these things and who are active in animal welfare. But really, the interest in anthro's doesn't really seem to indicate there is any particular big interest in animals in general as well. And me, I think you'd have to know about how various animals behave, to pick out what fits you most. (And not just about one or two species you like. Because then you really can't tell if something else might not be more like you, can you?)

As such I think MOST just pick species based on which one they like best. Which is usually a wolf, fox or dragon. And barring that any other type of canine, any type of feline, or a rabbit. And the occassional horse, kangaroo rodent or mustelid, or non-dragon type of mythological creature.


I mean, there may be people who talk about wolf totems, fox spirits and dragon souls, but that really always just shows an ignorance of what animistic religions are ACTUALLY like. And often just looks incredibly silly, at least to me. 

For one, NONE of these religions have just the pretty animals. They always include just about every animal that is native to the culture's region. And they usually embody spiritual concepts of their ENVIRONMENT. (I know a common argument, but its a good one.) 
Second, guiding spirits do NOT stay with the guidee's permanently and someone can have many of them helping you out. But they do not like to be mentioned and discussed. They each have their particular wisdoms and lessons, and will assist the worthy and humble when they need it, but only as they need it. And not after. 
Third, Though sometimes they do, totems do not always have anything to do with your personality. Sometimes they have to do with hunting law. But when they do, they're really more like astrological signs. You might as well say you're a libra on that account, and have typical libra traits.


----------



## Tiktik (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I don't know about other fursonas- I'm new to this, but I can tell you about weasels(me)!

Weasels are quick minded, clever, and are easy to smile, but they have a quick temper and are ferocious when angry!


----------



## karatzue (Nov 17, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> I think I'm like a stereotypical fox. I'm shy, yet I can be quite sociable sometimes, it's a little hard for me to trust new people. I'm normally kinda uptight, but take me to a party and I'll relax  And yus, I are a horny bastard >>



Haha, we are alot alike.  I always get kinda peeved when people start to mention the whole "unoriginal" thing.  I mean, I'm positive I'm more like a fox then any other animal, mainly due to the fact that I share their traits, and have seen myself as one ever since I was young.  (Was first a cat, when I was like, 10, then grew into foxes, which are mildly similar)


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

A lot of you are reading this wrong ( no surprise there, look at the FA school thread ._. )

It has nothing to do with people/animal correlations. Read people.

What I'm looking for is personalities that often occur in furs of the same species, for example:

"I often notice in dragon furs an urge for godmodding"

get it now?


----------



## Oni (Nov 17, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> A lot of you are reading this wrong ( no surprise there, look at the FA school thread ._. )
> 
> It has nothing to do with people/animal correlations. Read people.
> 
> ...


Your rephrased opening statement makes much more sense Rilvor. Try reading the original yourself, then make conclusions about what relevant-to-introduction material should be. ;d



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> I have noticed that in species in the fur fandom, certain personality traits seem to be recurring in these species, certain similarities to the personality traits of the people that choose these species. I have my own gatherings from this which I will withhold for now, those reading this thread, here is what I want you to do. I want you to think of every species that you've noticed certain recurring personality traits in, for example:
> 
> Species X: I've noticed blahblah often appears in this species, thisNthat,blah,ect.ect.
> 
> ...



Gah! it gave me a headache despite its simplicity. Perhaps it was your wording.(Grammatical Syntax) The example you gave now provides a key part of what you were trying to explain.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

Is that so? The original post, even reading it now, still seems rather straightfoward to me ._.

*shrugs* Well at least now there's a I guess simpler/easier/watered down version of it for people...


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 17, 2007)

>w>

<w<

------------------------
Illithids: Highly intelligent, cold, sadistic, narcissistic, hedonistic, fascist, and tentacle pr0n loving XD.
------------------------

lol, am I the only Illithid in the fandom?
._.

I can't find any other Illithids in the fandom....so I based the answer on myself.
I'm alone!!!!!
so!!!! so!!!
ALOOOOOOOOONE!!!!!!

._.


----------



## Tiktik (Nov 17, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> >w>
> 
> <w<
> 
> ...



Oooo! Illithid? Really? That's so neat! 

No shame in being one of a kind, dear. It just makes you rare and special!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree, Illithids and Xenomorphs are awesome, one of my favorite types out there. Bats being just above them of course XP


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 17, 2007)

I fit the draconic stereotype to a point, I mean sure, I'm designed for power and such, but I do not by any means godmode, I have been defeated and I try to be fair in any and all regards.

Exceptions to this include if other people are acting like or are n00bs who want their way or the highway.


----------



## Tiktik (Nov 17, 2007)

For felines, I've noticed that they tend to be kind high-matinence, elegant, fond of touching, and they tend to hold grudges.


----------



## Oni (Nov 17, 2007)

Tiktik said:
			
		

> For felines, I've noticed that they tend to be kind high-matinence, elegant, fond of touching, and they tend to hold grudges.


*concurs*!


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 17, 2007)

I consider Dingos to have a personality that's mixed between domestic dogs, foxes, and wolves. I believe one would usually be overexcited, playful yet serious, anxious, a hint of slyness, and a sense of companionship.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 18, 2007)

Plus Very smart.
Dingoes know how to cross cattle grids


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

> >;
*Cough*
Yes, but i'm not particularly fond of cattle...


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 18, 2007)

IN my eyes, the wolves in the fandom seem to be rather dominate when it comes to sex. And if you have the subordinate ones, they are usually shy and don't talk much and often have a bad past to talk about. 

But then again, the bad past thing is common in a lot of Alter-Ego/Fursonas and what not... I'm a role player and on every role play forum I've ever been on... The characters have always had some bad stuff happen in their life, thus making them angsty and having the constant need for love and attention.


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 18, 2007)

OH! And the snakes... They always, to me at least, seem to be rather sinister and quiet. Like their plotting something. But then again... That may just be my Real life Arachnophobia talking.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 18, 2007)

The ones that stick out in my mind primarily:

Wolves:  Almost primarily homosexual.  I immediately assume wolves to be homosexual and rarely am disappointed in this regard.  Gore-fiends, sometimes, and can be subscribers to erotic bloodshed or bloodplay.  Dominant.

Foxes: The whores of the fandom.  The female and male genders act alike in that they are air-headed, bouncy, ADHD-prone, and size-queens extraordinaire.  Mostly submissive.

Horses: BIGGER IS BETTER, that's the motto!  

Dragons: Either hyper and childish, with ADHD tendencies and a decidedly non-serious outlook on life, or overly dramatic and overly serious about their spirituality, their art, and so forth.  Two extremes, and no in-between.  Many do not remember the true history of dragonkind and know only what new-age spirituality tells them.  Most are blatantly sexual, and fetish-laden.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 18, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> Horses: BIGGER IS BETTER, that's the motto!



In what way?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 18, 2007)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> Giorgio Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do not need to explain this one, really.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 18, 2007)

Thought so...


tee hee hee


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

o.0?

..........
Hm...
How are you all?


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm good. Thinking off the next part for my Pirate based story on FA.

The thinking isn't going so well... 

xX;;


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 18, 2007)

I am well and how are you?

Hmmm this is actually pretty interesting.  

Wolves: there are three types: loner who perfers to do things on their own terms and rules, pack types who like to converse and goof off with friends, and then the third type is someone that is either too new or uncreative to the furry fandom to come up with something more original or better fits their personality

Foxes: either witty tricksters that not only can discuss the meaning of life but also enjoy a good laugh, party animals (first one to be wearing the lamp shade on their head), people that want to be veiwed as a sexual object or that is all the furry fandom is to them... a kink, and just like wolves... someone that is either too new or uncreative to the furry fandom to come up with something more original or better fits their personality

White Tigers: Philosophical and spiritual people who have a tendancy to be a bit soft spoke, but pack quite a roar when they get mad... haven't met any that don't fit that bill yet

Most big cats: either way laid back and mature or very full of themselves and can be a bit concided

Western Dragons: Crazy! ' and/or WAY out in left feild or flat out childish.  I have also met a couple that are very in the now, very calm, and seem to carry a lot of wisdom.

Horses: Size Queens.... also have a tendancy to be a bit timid and shy around new people.

Cats: Dance to the beat of their own drummer, playful, and usually quite intelligent

Ferrets/Wesseals:  Crazy and a half... and I love them for it

Domesticated Dogs: Playful, dog lovers, loyal

Eastern Dragons: Philosophical, Energetic, kinky, Essentric, Spiritual, and open-minded (but to be honest I have only met a small handful of other Eastern type dragons and I am a bit... biased on this on)


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm rather well myself. My 4th and it's going great. ^___^ â™ª


----------



## FreerideFox (Nov 18, 2007)

alright, I've got a bit of a problem here. 

The Portland fur community is the biggest group of trash I know. 

They are Cats, Dogs, Dragons etc. (90% of them cats and dragons)

(note this is for the "main" group of OR furs. {not going to name names} )

Now I'm a fox ... yet I am the ONLY fur not seeking sex within a 20 mile radius. Also, every fox I know is not a whore by any means, nor have I really known many foxes like that. Yea, I'm going to defend "my species" here, because the assumption that Fox = Whore is blatantly ignorant and close minded. funny it came from a non-fox too. 

The furry fandom is something that is SO incredibly diverse that its hard to label anything within it. Species is one of the few things I can get a slight grasp on. I dont even bother with specific species anymore.

For whatever reason I have NEVER gotten along with a Dragon or a Feline. Just never, I only get along with canids and other species. Most other furs I have talked to about this issue tend to agree. 

Its not like I wont talk to felines or that I wont talk to dragons, but it honestly seems like I have a much higher chance of getting along with someone who isn't a feline or a dragon. I have one feline friend (1, the other 266 have been blocked) and he is sort of the same way, he doesnt get along with dragons, and only really gets along with other small felines and larger canines. I have a friend who is a dragon, he only gets along with other dragons. 

Other(non-equine): Furs like skunks, hyenas, ferrets etc.  seem to be more peaceful and normal individuals. 

Its kind of like canines and other furs seem to get along together just fine, then theres a feline group and a dragon group. so 3 groups total. I mean, it really sucks to be classist but it almost fits here. 

in terms of specific traits shared among furs of a specific group. 

Canines: Generally loving, loyal and kind people. At times more emotional but quick to forgive. Canids well usually sit back and listen to what you have to say and will care about you because well...you're a member of their "pack". Canines usually like the outdoors a little more and are easier to pull them out of their rooms to go do something fun. Canines are really flawed though, an example that I will make using myself as the subject (trait among some canines) I do really care about people, I have this want to protect my friends and make sure they dont get hurt. When my friend who is 18 decided to date a 30 year old guy, I feel like I have to step in and make sure that this guy isnt going to fuck him over or that this guy isnt going to destroy my friends life. From me doing this, because I cared that my friend who who has never had a relationship before starts dating a 30 year old, I get shunned and get drama thrown all over me. 

Someone mentioned felines hold a grudge? yea, they sure do. my 18 year old friend is a canine, he forgives me for questioning who he is going out with, the 30 year old who is a feline, holds a huge grudge on me and usually treats me as if he's waiting for me to do something wrong so he can jump me. 

Felines: 2 groups like someone said, smaller cats are generally more caring and loving. smaller cats generally like to go out and do things, very adventurous people (only known 14 though) Now theres group 2 which is big cats. Big cats are usually somewhat loving and will be your friend if there is a benefit too them. they will usually take advantage of you or use you then toss you out on the streets. Felines are usually self centered and just general assholes. just like the cat sitting on my desk here. (BTW only people who have ever physically attacked me were dragons and felines) 

Dragons: ohh man ... just to sum it all up, every dragon I've met has been a creepy spiritual person who has an elitist mentality and keeps sharpened sticks and knives in their coat pocket. 

I mean, yea this totally isnt going to fit most people. (I dont think many of the people here really fit into the dragon/feline description.) But it seems that these generally are the traits that I see common among species that I meet IRL and online. 

I know I'm going to get flamed for this post, unless you have something meaningful to say I'm not going to reply. if you post "no you're wrong, dragons are teh bests ! *burns you with fire* " then I'm not going to reply too you  

Now for the apology, I dont want to group people into these groups, so I dont until they proove that my theory is correct. (the 1 feline is the only feline that fits into the positive realm. I have one friend who is a dragon, and she doesnt fit into the general class that I described by any means. 

So I think while this thread is interesting, lets all make sure not to judge by species, I used to do that back in the day and my contact list was only consisting of 100 people  

It might be my canine brain? who knows. I only talked to a cat, a dragon, a ferret, a husky, a folf and a few wolves on this subject :  all seemed to agree with me and actually some helped me build this post (my feline friend helped with the feline part, dragon friend helped me build the dragon assumptions. all my friends seem to think my assumptions are correct, but everyone hates me on FA so it'll be interesting to see where this goes!


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I don't have a reason to hate you; so hello!

* You've just spoken to a Dingo.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 18, 2007)

I wonder how common Dinosaur "Furrys" are?


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

Hm... I've seen 3 not including you while I was here and at YouTube.


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't hate foxes either... or hate them as a group, I think there are some foxes out there that give foxes a bad name.  But that is true with every group.  *pouts* Anyways I said that not all foxes are like that in my last post.  *bitterness*

But the same goes for dragons.  There are a good portion of dragons that give dragons a bad name... trust me I know.  But I'm not like that... I don't carry around pokies unless it is for an art project.  I think the sterotypes that you see are what happen when you see a lot of commonalities in a group.  Now like I said before I am also an Eastern Dragon and I don't know if easterns are different from westerns.  *here to rep-re-zent the EAST-SIDE dragons*  I think I'm more goofy than creepy... and too intelligent to be dim-witted


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 18, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to get flamed for this post, unless you have something meaningful to say I'm not going to reply. if you post "no you're wrong, dragons are teh bests ! *burns you with fire* " then I'm not going to reply too you



Actually it regards my post as well.  I have noticed this tendency for dragons to be stranger, and as you may have noticed I commented on this as well.  I regard myself as a fundamentally different dragon than the rest of my kin, and even other dragons have pointed it out to me.  Because I am considerably more realist, cool, and calculating than many other dragons tend to be.  Furthermore, I consider myself to be a Royal Champion instead of some fantastical, mythical creature, a knight amongst beasts, and consequently I am a refined gentlebeast, if a bit reserved and cold with others.     I hold the ancient myths of dragons as noble creatures up as a bar for me to reach, and thusly I act the part of one with noble blood, as any dragon should.  

However, I will admit that I may be guilty of elitism.  But I do not wander about with sharp things on my person, unless I plan to make sushi.


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 18, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> Dragons: Either hyper and childish, with ADHD tendencies and a decidedly non-serious outlook on life, or overly dramatic and overly serious about their spirituality, their art, and so forth.  Two extremes, and no in-between.  Many do not remember the true history of dragonkind and know only what new-age spirituality tells them.  Most are blatantly sexual, and fetish-laden.



I can actually relate to that on a few points, mostly due to the fact that most of the time I am hyper, sometimes childish, and I *do* have ADHD.  Also, I have been known to be an elitist and extremist, but it's simply how I relate myself to myself.

The only thing is is that I'm not exactly that spiritual.

But I'm often times hornier than mating season sometimes and of course as we all know, fetish-laden, namely vore.

So yeah, that rather hit the nail on the head, whether it be by coincidence or otherwise.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 18, 2007)

-


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 18, 2007)

Mokusei_Kaze said:
			
		

> But the same goes for dragons.  There are a good portion of dragons that give dragons a bad name... trust me I know.  But I'm not like that... I don't carry around pokies unless it is for an art project.  I think the sterotypes that you see are what happen when you see a lot of commonalities in a group.  Now like I said before I am also an Eastern Dragon and I don't know if easterns are different from westerns.  *here to rep-re-zent the EAST-SIDE dragons*  I think I'm more goofy than creepy... and too intelligent to be dim-witted



It simply bothers me on a basic level that most dragons in the fandom can so easily forget our forefathers, the mighty and majestic Fafnir, Nidhogg the Malice Striker, and all their kind, and cheapen us by instead choosing to occupy themselves with swallowing others for fun and profit, or depicting each other locked in sexual contact with five-cocked, many-breasted hermaphrodite centaurs.

I am proud to see another stable, somewhat mythologically inclined Draconian here.


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 18, 2007)

At the very least I try to be mature and intelligent when it's expected of me, but often times I can kid around with everyone else.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 18, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> Mokusei_Kaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I refuse to be bottom paged!


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 18, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> Giorgio Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ bottom page re-posting, I understand it bugs me too

Thank you, I under stand how you feel.  I understand that there are a lot of fetishes that can be tied to being a dragon, and I see that a lot of people choose their "fursona" baised on their kinks.  But there is so much more to being a dragon than getting it on or eating people or setting things on fire.  It is a rich tapesty of a culture... and so much more complex than what a lot of people think it to be.  I have always loved and felt close to mytholgical stories of dragons... and even some modern day tales found in media, literature and music.  The bad taste that I have gotten from other dragon furries are the ones that have made it something one or two dimentional.


----------



## FreerideFox (Nov 19, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> FreerideFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're one of the ones who pissed me off actually   elitist much? 

"Foxes: The whores of the fandom. The female and male genders act alike in that they are air-headed, bouncy, ADHD-prone, and size-queens extraordinaire. Mostly submissive." 

this applies to 2/147 on my contact list. (yea, I have a massive contact list of 983 people through AIM/Yahoo/MSN and ICQ

I'm guessing those were sarcasm? but the thing that pissed me off, was I showed a dragon your posts and he went all dhrama fur on me and agreed with you and flipped out when I said "not all foxes are whores" and then he blocked me. 

Gotta love people lol.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2007)

I think people tend to confuse this particular stereotype. Foxes in _ personality _ from my experience usually aren't whore-ish, but in _ art _ a majority of them I have noticed are just that.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 19, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> you're one of the ones who pissed me off actually   elitist much?



I already said that I am guilty as charged with Elitism.  I certainly wouldn't argue with that. :lol:

Besides, I'd like to offer a counter-point to both you and Rilvor...maybe the foxes that you two know tend to make some attempt not to jump atop anything phallic right away before you two?  After all, when the cat is away, the mice will play... :wink:


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> FreerideFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> *usually *



Usually, a pretty lofty term, meaning it may actually happen in large amounts and fairly often, but not the vast majority, and it's also subject to speculation of observation, and therein is by no means a word to use as fact


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 19, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Giorgio Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was mostly pointed at the other fellow, Ril.  I was aware of that.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> That was mostly pointed at the other fellow, Ril.  I was aware of that.



Then be more specific in your counterings, your wording wasn't very clear, so it applied equally to both


----------



## sgolem (Nov 19, 2007)

Emberlyn said:
			
		

> Raccoons: Usually weird, quirky individuals who take a while to get close to. If they decide they don't like you, you're done. Sometimes a lot like skunks, though.


You know, IRL that actually does seem to describe me pretty well; at least that's what I think from my point of view.  Even my dad told me to my face that he thinks I'm quirky.  I also have a slight grudge problem.  I think I fit the skunk description too.  I'd like to think that I try to help people, and I know I have a problem with being too hard on myself sometimes.  What about gaging emotions?  Well, I'm sometimes good at it.  I'm slow though, so sometimes it'll occur to me what they were thinking 12 hours later.

That's kinda crazy though.  I decided on being a Raccoon because they didn't seem as common and I like the critters.  I wonder if there's some subconscious stuff going on.  Creepy.  Anyway, I'm happy being a Raccoon.


----------



## FreerideFox (Nov 19, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> FreerideFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!  thats a depressing idea. 

I would hate to think that hundreds of people act a certain way ONLY around me because even though I've never spoken with them about this subject, by god, they know man, they know. 

I dont moderate what people do, nor do I care. but your idea that "all foxes are whores" would be like me saying "all dragons are stick wielding bad in the bedroom freaks of nature who have severe emotional problems and a persecution complex" 

or like saying "most anatomically correct feline anthros have dicks smaller than 2 inches, this means that all feline furries have small cocks!" 


^ ^ are we being rational with these statements? of course not. your logic is flawed.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 19, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> I dont moderate what people do, nor do I care. but your idea that "all foxes are whores" would be like me saying "all dragons are stick wielding bad in the bedroom freaks of nature who have severe emotional problems and a persecution complex"





The sad thing is that I would not disagree with you here. :wink:

But here's a nutty idea.  Can you directly point out to me exactly where I had said that "ALL" foxes are whores?


----------



## FreerideFox (Nov 19, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> FreerideFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, But you made the assumption that the mass majority were. not only that but submissive which I've found, isnt really the case. Never come across a size queen fox either. I am the only ADHD Fox I know.

"Foxes: The whores of the fandom. The female and male genders act alike in that they are air-headed, bouncy, ADHD-prone, and size-queens extraordinaire. Mostly submissive."


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> Giorgio Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know where your big mistake here was Freeride? If you read my original post, you'd notice I asked people to post personality traits in species that they have noticed and observed. That means all posters are posting from their own personal experiences. It's not subject to factual data or results, not any form of "truth", so really arguing this point, is completely pointless, since this is what * he * has noticed and observed. If that's how he's seen foxes in the fandom, than thats how he has, and you've obviously seen foxes in a different way, both of these are your own personal experiences, so please, stop arguing over who's personal opinions and small portioned experiences are fact. Now let's get back to this thread's topic, shall we?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, let's.

Everything that can be said about Dragons, and then some


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 20, 2007)

*clicks on the link from Giorgio Gabriel*

 *contemplates*  I think I know why people actually fear dragons now.  >.>


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 20, 2007)

Mokusei_Kaze said:
			
		

> *clicks on the link from Giorgio Gabriel*
> 
> *contemplates*  I think I know why people actually fear dragons now.  >.>



I wouldn't take everything from Crush Yiff Destroy to heart, or as the complete truth.


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, I'm not.  But it's kinda of a funny article... especially if you have had a bad experience with a dragon furry.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, most kangaroos I've met seemed be be fairly happy-perky people --- maybe not spastic (or maybe so), but in general...the kind of people that enjoy hopping around insanely. Or maybe that's just me...


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 20, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Mokusei_Kaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, because I have yet to be referred to as "hir" or "zir" by any of my fellow dragons.  Though I may simply be a sheltered soul.


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, this is true


----------



## LadyRainicorn (Jul 31, 2013)

what about a Lamia? anybody met any or am I the only one?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 31, 2013)

LadyRainicorn said:


> what about a Lamia? anybody met any or am I the only one?


Noap.

OT: Honestly most avian furries that I meet are chill and cool people. Maybe I'm just lucky. 

A lot of wolves (NOT ALL OF THEM) are pretentious and annoying about the traits they believe they share with their sona species. "I'm a loner, but I have a few friends that I'm really loyal to." AKA "Every socially awkward teenager ever."


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow...How the hell do you people find this stuff? Should I close it or merge it into the den?


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 31, 2013)

I really don't see much of a correlation. People's interests and likes/dislikes very rarely say much about the person's character, and I've found that to be true with furry species as well. This whole concept is a little too close to racism/sexism/etc. for my liking.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Wow...How the hell do you people find this stuff? Should I close it or merge it into the den?



I kinda like the topic. :3 It's fun to see what people associate animals with. 

But omg...>.> It's so bizarre to see a Rilv post from 2007.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 31, 2013)

I do not see a post on bats, so pardon my ignorance on my analysis.

Bats: independent and not afraid to take the lead. Very unique individuals often very creative artistically or talented intellectually. Extremely observant, whether it is to detail or people they care about. Sometimes paranoid, and temperamental. There is a duality in bats: Spontaneity is their forte and can be loud, hyper or laid back individuals. Or they can be quiet, mysterious, not interested in anyone. This, of course, solely depends on the situation or person they are with. This could hapen to anyone, of course, but bats lean heavily on one or the other. Bats are prideful and know their abilities. While it can be a good trait, sometimes bats get a superiority mentality and prefer not to ask for any help, which is a fatal flaw if they truly do needs some form of help. Once something catches a bat's attention, look out, they pursue. Bats can "set flight" to do anything, but often crash when they don't think ahead.

Feel free to add in anything else, that's all I got for now xP

And jfc just noticed this topic is from 2007


----------



## Hewge (Jul 31, 2013)

Otters are always kind, funny, amazing, goofy, and open-minded. They are also extremely power hungry.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 31, 2013)

Owl-wolves (I'd prefer not to give them a suckish mix-up name like folf,) are lazy, floppy creatures that crave junk food.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 31, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Owl-wolves (I'd prefer not to give them a suckish mix-up name like folf,) are lazy, floppy creatures that crave junk food.


Owlves
Wolowl
Wolvowl
Wowves
Wowlves

Your pick.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 31, 2013)

Otters are fun and amazing


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 31, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Owlves
> Wolowl
> Wolvowl
> Wowves
> ...




I really cracked up when I saw Wolvowl but when I saw Wowlves I just






*wow*â€‹lves


----------



## Percy (Jul 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Wow...How the hell do you people find this stuff? Should I close it or merge it into the den?


Probably using the search feature with a lack of common sense.

Anyways, I thought there was already a topic like this in the den. Or maybe I was thinking of the stereotypes thread?


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I am aware that this post does not have anything to do with the current subject, but shouldn't this thread be in the den?  This is a typical furry discussion after all.  I will try to think of something to post in the meantime.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolves: Narcissism, sociopathy, reaction formations, obsessive-compulsive

Foxes: Histrionics, narcissism, sex addiction, dependent personality disorder

Cats: Borderline personality disorder, histrionics, schizotypical

Bears: Schizophrenia, avoidant

Scalies: Same as foxes, only more fucked up

Dogs: Sociopathy, obsessive-compulsive

Otters: Dependent, paranoid personality disorder

Other mustelids: Reaction formations

Birds: Histrionics, sadism


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 31, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> Wolves: Narcissism, sociopathy, reaction formations, obsessive-compulsive
> 
> Foxes: Histrionics, narcissism, sex addiction, dependent personality disorder
> 
> ...



You've never studied psychology, have you?

Having dependent and paranoid personality disorder at the same time sounds like an existential hell.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Jul 31, 2013)

Not sure what to class a meerkat as. I guess the most typical ones I've really run into were sophisticated know it alls, but kind enough to those around them until steamed. I'm not a real good example of this as I am dense and obnoxious, hyper and quite a bit insane. Rude more or less.

wolves seem to have either a laid back social personality or a quiet type.

Sorry foxes but the only fox I know that wasn't an ass is my brother.

Reptiles seem to be blunt with people.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Wow...How the hell do you people find this stuff? Should I close it or merge it into the den?


I don't know, but you people that keep doing this, I just want you to know I wish I could MissingNo your forum account.


Butterflygoddess said:


> I kinda like the topic. :3 It's fun to see what people associate animals with.
> 
> But omg...>.> It's so bizarre to see a Rilv post from 2007.


I'll agree to a point, but only to a point.

For me, it is more like looking a dessicated corpse springing half-way out of my closet, hung there by cheap chains and wearing an awful T-shirt.

But then by the date, I was 16 at the time of this thread. What can one expect...


Percy said:


> Probably using the search feature with a lack of common sense.
> 
> Anyways, I thought there was already a topic like this in the den. Or maybe I was thinking of the stereotypes thread?


You're a smart guy, I'd have thought you'd have checked the post date after seeing something so out of character from me.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> For me, it is more like looking a dessicated corpse springing half-way out of my closet, hung there by cheap chains and wearing an awful T-shirt.
> 
> But then by the date, I was 16 at the time of this thread. What can one expect...



There's no shame knowing that you went to a furfag period before cynicism kicked in. Almost everyone had a period where "Furry is teh awsum" phase.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 1, 2013)

There appears to be a recurring theme with almost all animals in the furry fandom; being horny.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 2, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> You've never studied psychology, have you?  Having dependent and paranoid personality disorder at the same time sounds like an existential hell.


   Most common complications, not all of them together in one person. Traditional definitions of sociopathy don't mix well with narcissism, for starters.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 2, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> There appears to be a recurring theme with almost all animals in the furry fandom; being horny.



_Almost _â€‹all?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 4, 2013)

Just assume everyones a wolf seeing as 80 percent of fursonas are. I chose a wolf because i admired the animal. Didnt realise at the time that i did have a couple wolf characteristics my family branded me with, wolfing down food to the point of choking (human throats are too narrow), loving eating meat and liking cold environments. But i am a loner and wolves are pack animals so some kind of big cat probably would suit me more byt wolves are too awesome. As for everyone else tbh i havent noticed similarities. Take sergals for example, as a species they seem insane, the few on these boards seem a bit more placid though. Unless were talking about traits not necessarily naturally related to thier species, in which case i still havent noticed. There are tards, twats, and decent wolves, foxes, sergals, cats, bats, otters, you name it.


----------

